# Morale



## ofeliaknitting

¿Puede traducirse 'morale' por 'moraleja'?

"Morale: la sua tesi di laurea fu scandalosa per l´epoca"

"Moraleja: su proyecto de graduación fue escandaloso para aquella época"

Grazzie!

O


----------



## Zio Gilito

Yo siempre he usado como moraleja la palabra "motto"


----------



## infinite sadness

ofeliaknitting said:


> ¿Puede traducirse 'morale' por 'moraleja'?
> 
> "Morale: la sua tesi di laurea fu scandalosa per l´epoca"
> 
> "Moraleja: su proyecto de graduación fue escandaloso para aquella época"
> 
> Grazzie!
> 
> O


Credo di sì perché è come la "morale della favola"


----------



## ofeliaknitting

Ok! Gracias pues!


----------



## ursu-lab

Un "motto" es más bien un "lema". La "morale" (sf) de un cuento/historia es la "moraleja" en español. Pero en este caso se trata de "morale" como conclusión no de un cuento sino de un discurso, es decir un "resumen/comentario/juicio crítico".



ofeliaknitting said:


> ¿Puede traducirse 'morale' por 'moraleja'?
> 
> "Morale: la sua tesi di laurea fu scandalosa per l´epoca"
> 
> "En resumen: su tesis de licenciatura fue escandalosa para aquella época"
> 
> Grazie!
> 
> O



Con la "tesi di laurea" en Italia se consigue el título de "doctor". Es verdad que en España no hay un equivalente directo, pero "proyecto de graduación" me parece* muy limitado*. Una tesis de licenciatura puede alcanzar e incluso superar las 300 páginas y si se habla -como parece por la frase que has puesto- de una tesis de hace muchos años (*otra época con otro nivel cultural*, *mucho más elevado* *que el actual*) estamos hablando de trabajos de investigación muy originales y valiosos que a menudo se convertían en publicaciones editoriales. 

Yo dejaría "tesis".


----------



## infinite sadness

Come conclusione di un giudizio serio mi sembra un po' strano scrivere "Morale: ...", se non ironicamente.


----------



## Tomby

ursu-lab said:


> Un "motto" es más bien un "lema". La "morale" (sf) de un cuento/historia es la "moraleja" en español. Pero en este caso se trata de "morale" como conclusión no de un cuento sino de un discurso, es decir un "resumen/comentario/juicio crítico".


Allora si può dire "corolario".
"_Corolario: su proyecto de... _".


----------



## ursu-lab

infinite sadness said:


> Come conclusione di un giudizio serio mi sembra un po' strano scrivere "Morale: ...", se non ironicamente.



Perché? Se nella parte precedente ha spiegato i problemi/le reazioni polemiche che ha provocato la tesi, alla fine conclude dicendo "morale della storia:...." come se dicesse "Insomma:...."

In spagnolo "moraleja" è "morale" *solo *nel senso delle favole, cioè contiene *un insegnamento/raccomandazione* che impari dal racconto che hai letto. Come le celebri "morali/moralejas" di Perrault che consigliavano alle bambine di non dare retta agli sconosciuti (vd. Cappuccetto Rosso ).

Nella frase:



> la sua tesi di laurea fu scandalosa per l´epoca


*non c'è* alcun insegnamento/raccomandazione. Cioè, *non c'è* nessuna "moraleja".

Sarebbe stata una "moraleja" se avesse scritto: "se non volete delle grane è meglio non scrivere delle tesi scandalose".



Tombatossals said:


> Allora si può dire "corolario".
> "_Corolario: su tesis de... _".




"Corolario" me parece perfecto.


----------



## infinite sadness

ursu-lab said:


> In spagnolo "moraleja" è *solo *nel senso delle favole, cioè contiene *un insegnamento/raccomandazione* che impari dal racconto che hai letto. Come le celebri "morali/moralejas" di Perrault che consigliavano alle bambine di non dare retta agli sconosciuti (vd. Cappuccetto Rosso ).



Scusa, guarda che anche in italiano è la stessa cosa (infatti, si intende sempre sottinteso "della favola":

Da Treccani:
*morale1*
*2.*...
*c.* L’insegnamento pratico che deve trarsi dalla lettura di una favola;  anche la frase che lo enuncia alla fine di essa, secondo una tradizione  che risale alle favole attribuite a Esopo.


----------



## ursu-lab

Ok. Allora diciamo che se in italiano non è scritto in modo decisamente appropriato è meglio non riprodurre lo stesso "errore" in spagnolo. Soprattutto se consideriamo che in italiano "la morale" (dalla "girella Motta" ai nostri giorni...) è usato con una frequenza 100:1 rispetto alla "moraleja" in spagnolo.

"Corolario" va benissimo.


----------



## honeyheart

Para mí, lo más natural sería:

"*Resultado:* su tesis universitaria fue escandalosa para la época."


----------



## infinite sadness

Brava! Risultato mi sembra la parola giusta.


----------



## ofeliaknitting

Muchas gracias a todos por vuestras contribuciones. 'Corolario' suele emplearse en el campo científico, tiene un sentido más formal que el que aquí parece tener la frase. 'En resumen', me parece más adecuado. 'Morale' viene a concluir, resumiendo, la reflexión que la precede. Aunque 'moraleja' suele tener dicho significado también, efectivamente, no se trata de un cuento (tipo Perrault), sino de una mera reflexión. Creo que lo más adecuado y natural para el contexto de la frase sería pues 'En resumen' o 'Por lo tanto'.
Muchísimas gracias de nuevo.


----------



## chlapec

ofeliaknitting said:


> 'Morale' viene a concluir...


 
Tu l'hai detto: "*En conclusión*:"

Del GARZANTI:
*MORALE*
*...*
*3* ...la conclusione, l'esito di qualcosa...


----------



## Neuromante

*¿Conclusión?*

Escrito exactamente así, con signo de interrogación. Lo veo más parecido al ritmo del discurso en italiano. Une mucho mejor "lo que quiera que está escrito antes" con el resultado final. El esquema es:

Se explica una serie de premisas (Que pueden ser tanto internas de la tesina, de la vida privada, los contactos políticas de su familia... cualquier cosa) se plantea qué pasa con esas premisas. Se expone como afectó todo eso a la tesina.

Si se traduce como "en conclusión" nos limitamos a un axioma causa-efecto. Pero "morale" no funciona.


Creo que la disertación con "moraleja" ha despistado.


----------



## annapo

Il senso della parola "morale" qui è riassumere il "sodo" di tutto un discorso, ragionamento ecc...fatto precedentemente

E' vero che in teoria bisognerebbe usare la locuzione intera: "morale della favola" ma oramai nessuno lo fa più, risulta un inciso troppo pesante ed è ampiamente sottointendibile e decodificabile. Io stessa, dico sempre "morale" a cui far seguire il sunto di tutto il conquibus.

"Recapitulando, su proyecto de graduación fue escandaloso para aquella época"


"En resumen, su proyecto de graduación fue escandaloso para aquella época"


"Resumiendo, su proyecto de graduación fue escandaloso para aquella época"

"Resultado: su proyecto de graduación fue escandaloso para aquella época"

o magari anche:
En una palabra/ en suma /finalmente


----------

